

Fighting sexist phrases, one IRC bot at a time - chris_wot
http://geekfeminism.org/2012/03/19/what-she-really-said-fighting-sexist-jokes-the-geeky-way/

======
paulhauggis
Why do people get so offended by jokes? Laugh, they're supposed to be funny. I
can understand if someone is being harassed personally, but it goes much
further than this.

The problem I have is that instead of just ignoring tasteless jokes when you
are offended (which is what I usually do..although I don't get offended),
people like this need to make it so the person that said the joke is silenced.

Special interest groups in the US have been doing this to the media for the
last couple of years.

You can't legislate personal opinion away, which is what it seems like they
are trying to do.

I don't understand why people are still complaining. Every workplace I've
worked in has been so deathly afraid of lawsuits, that we had to be
politically correct beyond anything I've ever seen in the past.

It's not the 50s anymore.

~~~
chris_wot
The person who wrote this felt harassed and slighted. That's what being in a
minority often entails. I think it's entirely appropriate that she responded
in the way she did. She didn't take legal action, she decided to use a novel
way of calling out the behaviour behind the bot.

I find it interesting that you are bleating about lawsuits, when a. The
business clearly doesn't care about legal action as they didn't stop the bot
when asked, and b. no legal action was ever taken by the author.

